# Video training



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you have any apps to record/view the video? If not, I HIGHLY recommend Coach's Eye. I have used it for archery, golf, etc. and it is an incredible tool.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the app.

I haven't taken too much video but enough know it does help significantly (instant ID of problems). 

I had a recent shoot I went to where my wife snapped a few pics of me at anchor...told me a lot. Iknew I had issues with stance, specifically foot placement and grip and the pics showed it. After seeing the pics I was able to remind myself on how to place my hand and started removing my L/R issues.

Just like having a coach on hand to identify form consistency issues...video is great for that. If you keep the video's you can compare them later and find how your form is growing, when fatigue is setting in.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

stromdidilly said:


> Do you have any apps to record/view the video? If not, I HIGHLY recommend Coach's Eye. I have used it for archery, golf, etc. and it is an incredible tool.


I just use the IPhone camera and then view the video on my PC... I did look at Coach's Eye a while back but then it fell through the cracks... I'll have to give it another look. That said, I've used video to help me with my form for some time as it is one of the best tools available... especially where there are no good coaches available.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Well this sucks...no coaches app for me.

you have to have the 4.1 OS or better- I'm 2.3X and no plans to update. And no, you can't update the firmware


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> Well this sucks...no coaches app for me.
> 
> you have to have the 4.1 OS or better- I'm 2.3X and no plans to update. And no, you can't update the firmware


Well that sucks! I guess just keep it in the memory bank if your old phone decides to crap out lol


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

that or run an emulator on the PC or tablet...

Though I might get lucky...I sent a message hoping to get an older version.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad some one has the glitches like me....read the reply I gave to Reverend. Man, when things get on your mind.....Lord! 

One of my biggest failings is not settling down before I commit and the thing is I know it....


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Glad some one has the glitches like me....read the reply I gave to Reverend. Man, when things get on your mind.....Lord!
> 
> One of my biggest failings is not settling down before I commit and the thing is I know it....


I believe this could lead to a real breakthrough for me "if" I can retain it. Also, in looking at my records, the 445 is a personal best for me shooting from the left side  my previous was 444


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

In my failed searches for a good local coach, recording myself shooting was all I could do.
With newer phones and cameras, it is better than ever. If you have a phone or camera with a slo-motion feature it's even better!
My next phone (next month) will shoot at 240fps @ 720 resolution.
I am seriously considering trying a "video" coach to find anything I miss.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I think video is a great tool and I use it often. As mentioned earlier, it is very helpful to help identify shooting issues, particularly if you don't have constant access to a great coach. For an advanced shooter that knows what they're looking at, and looking for, it is a valuable asset. 
The down-side of self-filming however can be that you pose for the camera. In other words, since you know you're being filmed, you tend to do a lot of things right. I would love to have someone film me randomnly, or when I'm tired, or losing concentration... to see what really goes on.

FWIW I recently downloaded an app for my iPhone called "Slow motion video." Though I haven't used it yet, it looks pretty cool. The app store advertised it as the "Free version" of Coaches Eye.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Due to getting a new phone and not having a tripod mount I hadn't shot with video since shortly after I started this thread. I got a new mount and discovered a problem with my setup today as a result of recording myself. My original issue was that I wasn't waiting for the bow to settle down before committing to the shot. I should have studied the original video in closer detail as I may have noticed what I picked up on today. My bow was just simply taking too long to settle. The bow held well but I noticed that the bow was producing a pendulum effect that was taking forever to get there. My rear stabilizer was mounted very low on the riser and causing this side to side pendulum like motion. When I got home I moved the bar mount to the higher position on the riser and the motion seems to have stopped. I can't wait for tomorrow to video this to validate the fix.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Well the pendulum went away but the bow lost its hold... back to the drawing board.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Try the lower mount again, but if it isn't already, swing the back stab out a bit....give yourself something to resist.
Just a guess.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Mahly said:


> Try the lower mount again, but if it isn't already, swing the back stab out a bit....give yourself something to resist.
> Just a guess.


I did lower it but I'll try and swing it a bit and see if I can find the sweet spot. Thanks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

do you want lower CoG with more weight; holds a lil better but less responsive and slower? or do you want a lighter setup that responds better but doesn't hold quite as well?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

N7709K said:


> do you want lower CoG with more weight; holds a lil better but less responsive and slower? or do you want a lighter setup that responds better but doesn't hold quite as well?


Heavy has always worked out better for me. My Dominator Max is currently 8.5#... I changed my side mount to one with more adjustability and have slowed it down a bit but now my DL feels a tad short. I'm getting a little instability just before the shot breaks which is unsettling. If I go with a slightly less aggressive shot this isn't as bad but I find it somewhat difficult to repeat. That said; I'm coming to believe that I'm a fine example of a poorly defined shot execution. I have my process but I'm not sure I really understand what a good shot requires from me as I have difficulty repeating. And it's not that I can't shoot, it's more that I tend to loose it after a good outing or stretch and have difficulty finding center again.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Mentioned this earlier, but haven't gotten around to trying it until today.
For those interested in videoing yourself shoot, the iPhone 6 will do a nice slo-mo of your shot.
Attached clip is at 240 fps (frames, not feet per second) then slowed down to 10% of that (simulating 2400fps)
NOTE: This vid is not to show anything other than the slo-mo available with the iPhone or anything else that can do 240fps.






P.S. sorry for resurrecting old post....seemed as good a fit as a new thread.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that the basic Coach's Eye app is free on some platforms and is available for both Apple and Android devices, I still have to side with that as being the tool that will give a shooter the most bang. 

While seeing the shot in slow mo as above does have very real benefits, nothing can compare to being able to do a frame-by-frame, forward and back, analysis as you can with Coach's Eye.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

montigre said:


> Now that the basic Coach's Eye app is free on some platforms and is available for both Apple and Android devices, I still have to side with that as being the tool that will give a shooter the most bang.
> 
> While seeing the shot in slow mo as above does have very real benefits, nothing can compare to being able to do a frame-by-frame, forward and back, analysis as you can with Coach's Eye.


Can these videos be downloaded to the PC and viewed without any hassle?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been able to send videos to others via email and they have been able to view them on their PCs, so, I suppose they can. Personally though, I have only transferred video files between my phone and tablet and not to my PC or laptop for my own use use as I don't use my laptop at the range. I will have to give it a trial after the Classic and get back to you.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a phone contact to the owner/developer of coaches eye? I've tried e-mail with no luck. I have an older Android and the current version won't work with it...but I understand an older version will.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Still $5 on App Store


----------

